# Rose Lake Hocking?



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

Going camping this summer near Rose Lake..thinking of taking my float tube out. Not sure what to expect the little info I have is that the lake is gin clear and that's about it. Any tips and info on what to expect appreciated...long flouro leader help? or maybe one of those clear slow sinking lines?..
Thanks,
Janus


----------



## fishslime (Jul 28, 2006)

Yes it is clear, It has decent(keeperish sive) bluegill and redear. Last summer we caught alot of smaller bass 8-12 inch range sight fishing with shinners, im sure you could do the same with a streamer or something. It does have some large bass too, you'll see one cruising arround every now and again.

The flaot tube would be great it, the lake doesn't have alot of shore access


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

thanks for the info!


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Should be fishing it around Memorial weekend. Poppers were great last few years there. I been thinking of foating it also but I heard conflicting reports that you cant as you would be considered wading and they have the signs posted on that. I sure hope I am wrong though as it is hard to fly fish from the bank.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Flyfish Dog said:


> Should be fishing it around Memorial weekend. Poppers were great last few years there. I been thinking of foating it also but I heard conflicting reports that you cant as you would be considered wading and they have the signs posted on that. I sure hope I am wrong though as it is hard to fly fish from the bank.


I have heard that it is a bit of a walk/hike to get to the lake from where you park, is that true? Or is there closer parking where you could take a yak or something and easily get it to the water?


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

Very cool now I'm really looking foward to it. I have never been to Hocking Hills before. Would anyone know a number or email I could contact about the float tube. I would hate to get waved in tough shore fishing can be pretty frustrating...Flyfish Dog have you hung that old Medalist on anything yet? 
Janus


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Janus, it's set up for my retro fiberglass 7wt. It cool to fish when I am out with it. If its your first time there then you are gonna have fun.

Cream, it a 1/2 mile walk but its not bad at all. I am rebuilding my yak cart just in case I know I can use it for Rose lake and a few others.


----------

